# Acoustic Guitar Amplifier...suggestions



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I played an acoustic guitar through an acoustic guitar amp today and was very impressed/pleased with the experience. 

Any suggestions for a decent Acoustic amp for basement/hobby use?

Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I really like both the loud box mini and the acoustasonic 90. both are light and potable with great sound. They would probably need to be mic d for gig use, but for home they're great


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This looks interesting:

http://www.12fret.com/just-in/blackstar-id-core-beam-bluetooth-amplifier/


----------



## Ballsy (Mar 9, 2015)

+1 for the Loudbox Mini. I really like the sound I get from mine.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I tried an SWR California Blonde a few years ago that impressed me. I don't have much to compare it too but it sounded great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave: It depends how much you want to spend. Fender has a nice little acoustic amp for around $130.00. I was going to buy it but when I started looking I ended up buying the Traynor TMV10. They go for just over $200.00 and sound great. Since I use a TC Helicon for my electric, I also run that through the TMV10. The sounds are more realistic than they were through my tube amp. This is likely because the sound is so clean. 

The top of the line are the Fishman according to the guy at L & M. The mini with the 6.5" speaker with the 1" tweeter is around $400.00 and its big brother is in the $600.00 range. If money is not important, I would go with the Fishman Loudbox Artist Pro with the 8" speaker and 1" tweeter. These have many reviews and with them all compiled they get 5 out of 5 at MF. Reviews are what they are but when you get 5 out of 5 with dozens of reviews, it does say something for the product.

So you got the Fender ($130.00), Traynor TMV10($200.00), Traynor TMV50 ($385.00) Fishman Loudbox Mini ($400.00) or the Artist Pro ($600.00). So, how much is your budget is what it comes down to.

One thing I like about the Traynor is, is that it's battery powered and you can run it all day (about 10 hours) on each charge so if you ever need something portable, you've got it.

What did you say your budget was? Over $1000.00. Oh, then you can get this one. http://www.godinacousticsolutions.com/as150w.html They go for just under $1100.00 + tax.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

+1 for the Loudbox Artist. I see a lot of touring artists carry them, they have everything you need and they always sound great.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their responses.

I think I have been spoiled by the amp I played through. 

IIRC, it was this one:

http://www.fishman.com/products/view/loudbox-performer-1










My plan is to rent an acoustic amp and acoustic guitar (with pickups...obviously) and see if it is the direction I want to go. 

I need something to bring some "excitement"/enthusiasm back into my guitar playing.

It is embarrassing to admit that, until now, I have never played an acoustic guitar through an acoustic guitar amp.

Thanks again for the help.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

You don't mention why you need an amp for an acoustic. If you are playing on stage it is a necessary evil. Other than that I would put the money it cost to buy a decent pickup and amplifier into a more expensive acoustic and listen to it the way it is meant to be heard.

YMMV


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ronmac said:


> You don't mention why you need an amp for an acoustic. If you are playing on stage it is a necessary evil. Other than that I would put the money it cost to buy a decent pickup and amplifier into a more expensive acoustic and listen to it the way it is meant to be heard.
> 
> YMMV


In reality, I don't really "need" an amp as I'm only playing at home. 

I was just blown away by how much better an acoustic sounded (to me) when played through an amp. It sounded bigger and fuller with more "nuances" 
Maybe it is all in my head...or my ears...LOL. 
Maybe it was the "newness" and fun component of the experience.

Sorry, not much of a logical explanation....but I am not always known for presenting with a significant level of logic...LOL.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, I get it. Exploring and discovering new sounds is cool. I'm surrounded by gadgets all day, so when I get the chance to "go natural" I take it.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Dean Markley Ultrasound

This is an awesome amp.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave, if you're going to go with the Performer, I hope you have a LARGE area where you are going to be playing. That thing is 180 watts! My TMV10 will blow me out of my living room. However, that Performer is a very, very good amp. 

If you play your electric through any pedals or effects, try going through the acoustic with them and let me know what you think.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Before purchasing another amp, you could try an acoustic with an under-saddle transducer-type pickup and run it through a regular amp. (I'm presuming you have at least one 'regular' amp.)
I have a Godin A6 Ultra, which is not really an acoustic guitar, but plugged in, it gives a pretty darn good amplified acoustic sound.
And my son has a full size Seagull acoustic with onboard electronics, and, man, that thing sounds fantastic amplified.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think anyone has mentioned AER yet. I've played through AER, Fishman, and Traynor amps, and I own an old Yorkville AM50 (predecessor to the Traynor) - all decent sounding amps and worth trying out.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Try a Roland if you get the chance, I have an older version of this...

https://www.long-mcquade.com/17010/Guitars/Guitar_Amps/Roland/Acoustic_Chorus_Guitar_Amplifier.htm

There are two other versions, a larger and a smaller unit now.
Two independant channels, one for vocals, a few onboard effects.
I like the one I have.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I use my old GK250ML. It actually makes a very good acoustic guitar amp in stereo.









It has nice active EQ, and is portable to boot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Lots lots of suggestions and ideas/additional options to look into.

@ Steadfastly...The Performer was the only acoustic amp the store had available to try an electric acoustic guitar with. It was their rental unit and the tolex was worn through in some places. However, if they would sell it at a decent price (due to the rough cosmetics) with even a short warranty, I would consider it. We didn't get that far in the discussion.

@ ronmac... I fully understand why you would like to "go natural" and take a break from gadgets

Thanks again

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I suspect the difference the amp makes is being able to finally hear the guitar. 
Unless there is a hole in the upper side, facing the player (as some luthiers incorporate) most of the sound is going away from you. 
You may get an adequate improvement playing through headphones, unless you dislike wearing them. 
I also wonder about changing the playing space to reflect more of the unamplified sound back at you (eg. play facing a wall).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> I suspect the difference the amp makes is being able to finally hear the guitar.
> That is almost word for word what the salesman told me
> You may get an adequate improvement playing through headphones, unless you dislike wearing them.
> Unfortunately, I do dislike wearing them.
> ...


..............


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A quick and very disjointed, rambling update:

I ended up renting an acoustic guitar with pickups (Epiphone Masterbuilt) and a Traynor Standard Acoustic Master amplifier (150 watts stereo) yesterday from L&M. My good friend and GC forum member, hamstrung, told me about their 1/2 price rental and then very kindly offered a road trip to Cambridge and then on to Brantford to P.A. Music (a store we always enjoy visiting). 

The amp was the only one L&M had available. Unfortunately, the "low battery" warning light on the guitar is on and I'm not sure how much this is influencing the sound. Remember, I'm a total newb to all this.

I did not look up and read the manual for either the guitar or the amp...I just went with the basic settings. There are many controls on both the amp and the guitar that I am not totally familiar with when compared to a "regular" electric guitar and amp.

Unplugged, I'm not totally convinced about the guitar. It might be that it just needs new strings. 

My own acoustics are a Seagull with a cedar top (a gift from my brother) and an old '70's Yamaha FG. Neither are fancy or expensive...I guess I'm just used to them and have grown to like them. 
I also sat facing a hard surface (a huge, old mirror about 3' x 4') and played my own guitars (see the post above). It did help to hear the guitar more "clearly" and "fully", as suggested by JHaraysm

I tried the rented Epiphone through my "regular" guitar amp and was not impressed AT ALL.

To be fair, I need more time to try this gear and the concept in general. 

It is a nice change and is certainly fun to mess around with.

However, after trying the rented Epi and and the amp, I sat around and just played "natural" (see ronmac's post above) .....That continues to be something very "special" to me . I guess I'm still old-fashioned at heart.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just plugged my Ovation elite into my newly modified blues junior and is actually sounded much better than I thought it would.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

A fresh battery is a must. 
I always keep at least two new spares in my case. 
Some preamps can be hard on batteries. Mine certainly is. I can get one rehearsal or show out of one battery. If I try two I know it will die midstream. Not so bad at rehearsal but embarrassing at a gig.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> A fresh battery is a must.
> I always keep at least two new spares in my case.
> Some preamps can be hard on batteries. Mine certainly is. I can get one rehearsal or show out of one battery. If I try two I know it will die midstream. Not so bad at rehearsal but embarrassing at a gig.


Wow - that does seem excessive. I get months out of batteries in my J-185 as well as my external Fishman Pro Pre-amp and that's with them being used twice a week. Always carry a spare though ............


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> However, after trying the rented Epi and and the amp, I sat around and just played "natural" (see ronmac's post above) .....That continues to be something very "special" to me. I guess I'm still old-fashioned at heart.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


A final update as the rented gear has now been returned. 

It certainly was fun to try the electric acoustic guitar and amp combination.

As I said before, I have concluded that I am old-fashioned and have decided that ronmac's "going natural" works fine for me.

However, I will openly admit that when it comes to trying out acoustics, Taylor guitars consistently appeal to me. I am referring to least expensive Taylors specifically, as I am also a cheap, old bastard. Just ask my good friend and GC forum member "hamstrung". I have been driving the poor fellow nuts with this Taylor thing for a few years now.

Many thanks to everyone that posted in the thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

greco said:


> .. as I am also a cheap, old bastard.


ah, another reason to post this.

[video=youtube;pGIvND2TnFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGIvND2TnFE[/video]


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Loved that clip. Thanks for posting. Count me in the old bastard's club.


----------

